# Look what i found in london!



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to london for a long weekend and decided to take a trip to harrods.While in the pet section i met the most beautiful cockapoo,an english blond coloured girl called darcy.She had been in the grooming salon oin harrods and was getting fitted for a collar.I asked where she got her from and imagine my surprise when she said,have you heard of jandaz,thats where she is from.She clearly has an amazing home,the lady was lovely and i told her i was going straight home to post the pic.She has the sweetest nature and even my sister whoisnt really a doggy person fell n love with her.Next we went to portobello road market and once again i came across another cockapoo,this time an english blond boy called harry,he is from a home breeder in south london.He was gorgeous and also had a really soft nature.Here are pics of the 2 beautiful cockapoos i met,i told both owners i would be posting the pics,they muxt have thought i was a right cockapoo nutter lol. x

DARCY










HARRY


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Love this! I'm always checking out other 'poo looking dogs! My OH says I do this annoying thing, it started with names but now it applies to 'poo dogs e.g- me "what's your dog called", them "Cassie" me (with my mum's dog) "OOOOH!!! [*very excited smiley face*] mine's TESSIE"!!! So now it goes: "OOOOOH... is that a labradoodle/cockapoo/jackapoo/schnoodle [etc etc], mine are cockapoos!!!"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures ..... You just can't help yourself can you when you see a poo ... We must all be bonkers x.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw!! I have a little Darcie an she is so similar, nice to see what she may look like in a few months time


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you visit Discover Dogs Mandy? I went Sunday, enjoyed it but a little disappointed, there wasn't much different to see on the stands that you couldn't get at pets at home, was hoping to buy lots of different things but ended up with bags of treats and that was it  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is soooo cute! Love the pictures! I have never run into another cockapoo . . and 2 in 1 day . . awesome!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Did you visit Discover Dogs Mandy? I went Sunday, enjoyed it but a little disappointed, there wasn't much different to see on the stands that you couldn't get at pets at home, was hoping to buy lots of different things but ended up with bags of treats and that was it  x


Yes i went on sunday too,thats a pity cos i wouldve loved to meet up with you.I was a bit disappointed too cos ive only ever been to crufts so i guess i shouldnt compare it to that but there wasnt a huge amount of stalls.Having said that i managed to buy 6 tins of dog food(specialist for my american cocker kas) 2 small bags of dry food for her too,2 equafleeces,3 leads and 4 collars,a bag of cows ears,a bag of roasted lamb bones and a bag of roasted beef bones,think they got more than i did lol xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

mandy,,how do you post your photos.i tried and tried and i don't know what oi'm doing wrong thank you...Lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mandym said:


> Yes i went on sunday too,thats a pity cos i wouldve loved to meet up with you.I was a bit disappointed too cos ive only ever been to crufts so i guess i shouldnt compare it to that but there wasnt a huge amount of stalls.Having said that i managed to buy 6 tins of dog food(specialist for my american cocker kas) 2 small bags of dry food for her too,2 equafleeces,3 leads and 4 collars,a bag of cows ears,a bag of roasted lamb bones and a bag of roasted beef bones,think they got more than i did lol xxx


!!
I went Sunday too, but with my daughter who is 9 and only interested in cuddling as many dogs as possible! 
And not shopping at all...
Here we are with 2 Havanese - if we had wanted to buy them it would have cost us over £3000, just as well we decided that we'd rather have Kiki and Inzi.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugarlump try this...

How to post a pic.

1. Find the picture you would like to post and save it to your documents.
Or use any photo currently stored on your computer.

2. Go to the website http://www.tinypic.com/

3. Click Browse and find your image.

4. Resize if necessary. Usually not.

5. Click Upload Now.

6. Click on the text in the second box labelled 'IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards' and copy it.

7. Paste the code in to your post.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> mandy,,how do you post your photos.i tried and tried and i don't know what oi'm doing wrong thank you...Lumpy


I put them on photobucket then click on img code and transfer them to the posts,its really easy xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> !!
> I went Sunday too, but with my daughter who is 9 and only interested in cuddling as many dogs as possible!
> And not shopping at all...
> Here we are with 2 Havanese - if we had wanted to buy them it would have cost us over £3000, just as well we decided that we'd rather have Kiki and Inzi.



omg goodness thats expensive,theyre very cute though.Lovely pic xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos. 

Do American Cockers need a lot of exercise? Only if you take a look at the kennel club website it reckons that American Cockers need up to 2 hours exercise a day whereas English Cockers only need 1 hour.

Kaye


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Mandy your girls did good xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Muttley Brody said:


> Great photos.
> 
> Do American Cockers need a lot of exercise? Only if you take a look at the kennel club website it reckons that American Cockers need up to 2 hours exercise a day whereas English Cockers only need 1 hour.
> 
> Kaye


I would say the excersise would be the same,all my girls( and i have cockapoos,amcockers and a tibetan terrier) get the same excersise.I have 3 amcockers and 2 have tons of energy and one is a lazy lump lol xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You make me laugh Mandy taking pics of those dogs! That's something I would love to do but wouldn't have the courage! So far all the cockapoos I meet have been gorgeous and I've been lucky to meet a fair few where I live, along with other doodles too.

My friend has just got a Havanese. She is sooooo cute and cost £1200! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> You make me laugh Mandy taking pics of those dogs! That's something I would love to do but wouldn't have the courage! So far all the cockapoos I meet have been gorgeous and I've been lucky to meet a fair few where I live, along with other doodles too.
> 
> My friend has just got a Havanese. She is sooooo cute and cost £1200! x


Lol i know,my sister was mortified but i just get so excited when i see another cockapoo i cant help myself. both owners were lovely though and were more than happy fpor me to take the pic,probably thought i was a loony though x


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

*Did this work*


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

carlsbadsue said:


>


Lovely - yes, it certainly worked! What a gorgeous face - love the colours


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i hope this works ...lumpy
gingers new hair cut


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kevin,,thank you so much .works great,,..lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i hope this works ...lumpy
> gingers new hair cut


Yay Lumpy!
Ginger looks just like a younger pup again! Beautiful girl.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope you had a lovely time in London ... hitting Harrods is a must if you are going to bump into cockapoos


----------



## Pippa McGuire (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Mandy,
Great pics, I hate to admit it but i'm the same if I see one. I get all excited!
I just wondered if you could help me in any way. I know you imported an F5 I think she was. Well,I am trying to find a good cockerpoo breeder in the US that would do the same for me but the ones I have contacted don't like exporting. Do you have any suggestions?
Kind regards
Pippa


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hope you had a lovely time in London ... hitting Harrods is a must if you are going to bump into cockapoos



I know and when i found out the one in harrods was a jandaz cockapoo it was like meeting someone famous lol well i do like meeting celebs in london! xxx


----------



## Alfiebear (Jun 1, 2012)

I love Jandaz cockapoos, there always gorgeous temprement and extremely gorgeous! Though i am biased! Janice is a wonderfl breeder!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Alfiebear said:


> I love Jandaz cockapoos, there always gorgeous temprement and extremely gorgeous! Though i am biased! Janice is a wonderfl breeder!!



I agree,we have an f2 and both her parents were from jandaz,she is stunning with a lovely soft nature.The ome i met in harrods was an english cockapoo so probably not related to bow but she had a fab nature too and so did the one i met at portobello road,not sure where he was from though,just said south kensington x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww they are sooo cute. I am a complete Cockerpoo nut too! Where ever I go I make a beeline for any cockerpoo looking dog, dive in and and start fussing them lol. We popped into Pets at Home last night (didnt have Blossom with us as we popped into a couple of shops and won't leave her in the car) and saw what I thought was a sandy coloured Cockerpoo, turned out to be a miniture labradoodle that was very nervous and afraid of children so just growled at us which was a shame and an 8 week old choccy cockerpoo that just wanted to chew my fingers off lol. We stood for about half an hour just talking cockerpoo  xxx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Mandy I live right next door to May, shame I didn't get to meet you. Sooo annoying Darcy and Rocko are becoming very good friends, they just met two weeks ago.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

When you next come to London please promise to let me know. xxx


----------



## Alfiebear (Jun 1, 2012)

I would love an F2 they are gorgeous we met one when we went to collect the newest addition to our family! She was beautiful!


----------

